# Atlanta Monthly HERF



## aracos (Mar 17, 2008)

Blue Havana II on either the 1st or 4th Saturday of the Month... 
Which do you prefer??
www.bluehavana2.com

This has been something put together over on another board. But the more BOTL/SOTL's the better...

They were thinking of doing a box pass at the first one...


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not really sure. My work schedule tends to be erratic so there's really no guarantee if I could make it not, no matter which day.


----------



## Thetpi825 (Jul 2, 2008)

Love to go to a HERF but That's pretty far away for me. I may go and crash at a buddies place though. Last looks better though.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

It would be pretty much hit and miss with me because my schedule doesn't allow to have any set w/e's to herf.


----------



## mspringfield (May 27, 2008)

Either works for me. I work on Saturday until 4 right off Windward.


----------

